# Agger / Dänemark Wer kann Tips geben?



## wulfy3 (8. Oktober 2001)

Hi Ihr ,
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir Tips geben zum Meeresangeln in Agger und Umgebung. Wir fahren im Mai 2002 für 1 Woche nach Agger(Krik) und haben dort ein Haus mit Ruderboot am Fjord. Kann man Wattwürmer oder andere Köder im Fjord selbst graben / plümpern?
An was muß ich unbedingt denken (von der normalen Angelausrüstung , Essen , Bier ... mal abgesehen) ? Welche Angeltechniken haben im Fjord, welche an der Nordsee / Molen die größten Chancen ? Auf was für Fische ? Wo gibt es noch nette Angelstellen ? Und überhaupt ? Für gute Tips schon mal vielen Dank im voraus 
Wulfy3


----------



## Anderson (9. Oktober 2001)

Hallo wulfy3!
Wir waren dieses jahr schon 2 mal in Agger.Im
Mai und im September.Die gegend ist schon wirklich phantastisch.Also im Mai haben wir eigentlich nur mal einen Familienurlaub geplant mit ein bischen Put and Take angelnund Landschaft anschauen ,Museen und soweiter.Im September haben wir uns vorgenommen,alles auszuschöpfen was das Wasser da oben hergibt.Doch an was wir nicht gedacht haben war das Wetter.Im Mai herrlichster Sonnenschein mit 25 Grad und im September so starker Wind das wir nicht Angeln konnten, weder in der Brandung noch vom Kutter aus weil einfach keiner gefahren ist.Nicht von Thyboron noch vonNr Vorupor noch von Hanstholm aus.Wir wagten es dann am Flade See,der direkt bei Agger liegt.Dort hatten wir dann ein paar Rotaugen gefangen und mussten dann wieder einpacken weil es zu stürmisch wurde.Der See liegt nur 150Meter von der Küste entfernt hinter den Dünen.Sehr entäuschend war auch die Auskunft im Angel und Bootszubehörgeschäft in Vestervig.Nach meiner Frage wo im Fjord denn gute Stellen wären sagte der lustlose Verkäufer nur in gebrochenem Deutsch: Fjord?Kannste hier vergessen.Auch nach Anfragen im berühmten Sanddormkiosken in Hvide Sande sagte man mir das im Ringköbingfjord nichts läuft.Man sah auch nirgends Angler weder im Limfjord noch Im oder am Ringköbingfjord.Die kommen wohl alle nur zur Heringszeitund dann alle auf die Oddesundbrücke oder in Hvide Sande an die Schleuse.Nur das Chaos hab ich mir im Mai angesehen auf der Oddesundbrücke.Alle 1.5m steht ein Angler und legt daq los.Das ist mir da zu stressig.Im mai hatten wir Glück zwischen den Molen und haben da gute Klieschen gefangen.Fahr mal wenn du oben bist
Richtung Thyboron/Fähre.Ca 300m vor der Fähre geht es rechts zu einem Strandparkplatz.Dort liegt die berühmte Kilometermole von Agger,da ist auch der Eingang von der Nordsee zum Fjord.Wattwürmer bekommst du in Agger  an der Strasse in Kisten zu kaufen.Am Eingang in Agger halte dich mal rechts ins Ferienhausgebiet da dann richtung eines Dammes der den Flade See umgibt da ist auch ein kleiner versteckter Weiher mit angeblich gutem Hechtbestand.Fladesee ist berühmt für seinen Zanderbestand.Leider ist er im Mai komplett gesperrt gewesen wegen Schonmassnahmen.Hier noch eine nette Adresse
www.go-denmark.de/krik-vig/
Wenn du noch fragen hast melde dich 
Anderson


----------



## Joe (9. Oktober 2001)

Hallo AndersonMit dem Heringsangeln dort hast Du recht. Es macht absolut kein Spass mehr. Alle 1,5m ein Angler? Ich glaube, Du hast nur jeden Zweiten gezählt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## hermy900 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Agger / Dänemark Wer kann Tips geben?*

Hallo ,

der Urlaub ist zwar schon lange her aber falls Du noch einmal
fahren willst habe ich einen kleinen Tipp den ich im 
Angelladen gehört habe ! Der Chef sagte mir das er dort
kleinen "Platten" gefangen hat und zwar mit Heringsvorfach !!!
Sie sollen zwar wirklich klein gewesen sein aber fünf Stück 
sind eben auch eine Mahlzeit !!!

Munter bleiben


----------



## petipet (29. März 2009)

*AW: Agger / Dänemark Wer kann Tips geben?*

Hi,

mein letzter Urlaub in dieser Region Jütlands ist auch schon lange her. 
Hab von den Molen von Thyberon gefischt. Aber im Inland gibt es die Flyde Au. Das ist ein ganz besonderes Kleinod. Angelscheine gibt es in Lemvig.

Gruß, Peter

P.S. Die Flyde Au ist deutschen Urlaubern praktisch unbekannt. Der Reiz dieses Baches liegt in seiner Natürlichkeit.


----------



## Zorni (29. März 2009)

*AW: Agger / Dänemark Wer kann Tips geben?*

hallo,

wir fahren jedes jahr so 2-3 mal nach agger (ist schon unsere 2 heimat). im mai kann man sehr gut auf den schon angesprochenen molen angeln, vorrangig auf plattfisch evtl. auch hornhecht. auf jeden fall lohnt es sich auch mal meerforelle. 
an der oddesundbrücke kann man auch sehr gut mit der spinnrute auf hornhecht oder mefo angeln, dann muß mann sich nicht oben auf der brücke anstellen.
im flade see ist im mai schonzeit für zander, wurde aber auch schon angesprochen.
in der gegend gibt aber auch sehr gute put & take seen mit sehr großen forellen. ich nutze diese wenn es wirklich mal zu windig ist um am meer zu angeln.
im limfjord bei krik braucht mann ansich nicht zu angeln, lohnt sich nicht.
ansonsten gibt es sehr viel wunderschöne natur.

viel spaß in agger.

gruß

zorni


----------



## StephanDK (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Agger / Dänemark Wer kann Tips geben?*

Hallo, zufällig bin ich über google hier gelandet. Da ich in der nähe von Vestervig wohne und schon als kind hier in der Gegend fische, muss ich dem letztem Beitrag nur wiedersprechen. Die Steilküste am Krik Vig und die Gegend um Helligsø sind erstklassige Meerforellenreviere, enbenso wie Rund um Mors.:m Und der Inhaber von dem Angelladen in Krik ist immer "grimmig" drauf. Aber wenn man dänisch mit ihm spricht und ihn schon was länger kennt, plaudert er auch schon mal ganz gerne.

Wer mehr infos haben mæchte, kann mich gern kontaktieren.
mfg Stephan


----------



## goeddoek (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Agger / Dänemark Wer kann Tips geben?*

Moin Stephan und herzlich Willkommen im AB #h

Gut, dass es die Suchmaschine gibt :q




StephanDK schrieb:


> Wer mehr infos haben mæchte, kann mich gern kontaktieren.
> mfg Stephan



Das könnte in naher Zukunft der Fall sein #h

Liebe Grüße von Lolland,

Georg


----------



## Dr.Fisch (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Agger / Dänemark Wer kann Tips geben?*

Hallo! Wer kann mir helfen??? Fahren im August nach Dänemark Vejlby Klit. Was kann man da für Fische fangen???

Gruß Dr. Fisch


----------

